# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  لو عُرضت الأقدار على الانسان , لاختار القدر الذي اختاره الله له ..

## احمد ابو انس

*قال عمر بن الخطاب" -رضي الله عنه-**لو عُرضت الأقدار على الانسان , لاختار القدر الذي اختاره الله له .. 
ما صحة هذا الأثر؟*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لم أجده مسندا ، ولا إخاله يصح .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*هل مقولة : " لو علمتم الغيب لاخترتم الواقع" صحيحة ؟.السؤال: ما صحة المقولة : "لو علمتم الغيب لاخترتم الواقع" ؟ و هل هي حديث ؟ لأني دائماً أرى الناس تقول هذه الجملة ، و لكني أري أن الغيب دائماً يأتي بالخير ، فأريد أن أعرف مدى صحتها .
*
*الجواب : 
الحمد لله 
ليست هذه المقولة حديثا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا هي قول مأثور عن أحد من أصحابه ، بل لا نعلم أحدا ممن يرجع إليه في العلم والدين قد قالها ، أو قرر معناها . 
ثم إن هذه المقولة ليست صحيحة في نفسها ، بل هي باطلة مصادمة لما فطر الله عباده عليه من الحرص على طلب الخير ، ودفع الضر ؛ فإذا قدر أن إنسانا سافر ، فأصابه حادث في نفسه ، أو أهله ، أو ماله ، لا يقال : إنه لو اطلع على الغيب قبل أن يسافر ، وعلم أن سفره هذا سوف يصيبه فيه حادث ، لا يقال : إن مع علمه السابق بذلك ، كان سيقدم على السفر؛ ومثل هذا لا يقوله ، ولا يفعله عاقل أصلا . 
إن المعنى الذي تريد هذه العبارة تقريره : أن البديل لهذا الحادث الذي أصابك : سوف يكون أشد ضررا وسوءا منه ؛ فمن أصيب في حادث مع سفره ، لو ترك السفر : كان سيموت ـ مثلا ـ أو سيصيبه حادث هو أشد مما أصابه ؛ ولأجل هذا تقول العبارة : إنك كنت ستختار هذا الذي أصابك ، لأنه أخف الضررين ، وأقل الخسارتين !!
ولا شك أن هذا رجم بالباطل ، وقول على الله بغير علم ؛ فمن قال : إنه يلزم من نجاته من هذا الذي أصابه أن يقع فيما هو أشد منه ؛ بل هذا بسوء الظن بالله وتقديره ، أشبه . 
ومما يدل على بطلان هذه العبارة قول الله تعالى : ( قُلْ لَا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ لَاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ إِنْ أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) الأعراف/188
قال أبو حيان رحمه الله : 
" أي لكانت حالي على خلاف ما هي عليه من استكثار الخير واستغزار المنافع واجتناب السوء والمضارّ حتى لا يمسّني شيء منها " انتهى من "البحر المحيط" (4/355) . 
وقال السعدي رحمه الله : 
"أي: لفعلت الأسباب التي أعلم أنها تنتج لي المصالح والمنافع، ولحذرت من كل ما يفضي إلى سوء ومكروه، لعلمي بالأشياء قبل كونها، وعلمي بما تفضي إليه.
ولكني - لعدم علمي - قد ينالني ما ينالني من السوء، وقد يفوتني ما يفوتني من مصالح الدنيا ومنافعها، فهذا أدل دليل على أني لا علم لي بالغيب." انتهى من"تفسير السعدي" (311) . 
وقال ابن عاشور رحمه الله : 
"وَجَعَلَ نَفْيَ أَنْ يَمْلِكَ لِنَفْسِهِ نَفْعًا أَوْ ضَرًّا مُقَدِّمَةً لِنَفْيِ الْعِلْمِ بِالْغَيْبِ، لِأَنَّ غَايَةَ النَّاسِ مِنَ التَّطَلُّعِ إِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْغَيْبِ هُوَ الْإِسْرَاعُ إِلَى الْخَيْرَاتِ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ةِ بِتَهْيِئَةِ أَسْبَابِهَا وَتَقْرِيبِهَا، وَإِلَى التَّجَنُّبِ لِمَوَاقِعِ الْأَضْرَارِ، فَنَفْيُ أَنْ يَمْلِكَ لِنَفْسِهِ نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا، يَعُمُّ سَائِرَ أَنْوَاعِ الْمُلْكِ وَسَائِرَ أَنْوَاعِ النَّفْعِ وَالضَّرِّ، وَمِنْ جُمْلَةِ ذَلِكَ الْعُمُومِ مَا يَكُونُ مِنْهُ فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَلِ وَهُوَ مِنَ الْغَيْبِ " انتهى من "التحريرو التنوير" (9/207-208) . 
فتبين بذلك كله : أن الإنسان قد يفوته من الخير ما يفوته ، أو يصيبه من السوء والضر ما يصيبه : لأجل جهله بما هو مغيب عنه ، ولو كان علم بما في الغيب من ذلك ، لتوقى ما أصابه من الضر ، وحرص على ما فاته من الخير . 
والله أعلم .

*
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

بارك الله فيكما

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وفيكم بارك الرحمن .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*السؤال العشرون: لو اطلعتم على الغيب لاخترتم الواقع ؛ هل هذا حديث؟*

السؤال العشرون: لو اطلعتم على الغيب لاخترتم الواقع ؛ هل هذا حديث؟
الجواب: لا ليس بحديث.
لكن القدر يحتج به بعد وقوعه لا قبل وقوعه.
فالمؤمنون يحتجون بالقدر بعد وقوعه، فإن وقع القدر صبرنا على قدر الله.
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول كما في البخاري (1469) ، ومسلم (1053) عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : ” إِنَّ نَاسًا مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ سَأَلُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ ثُمَّ سَأَلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ ثُمَّ سَأَلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ حَتَّى نَفِدَ مَا عِنْدَهُ فَقَالَ : ( مَا يَكُونُ عِنْدِي مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلَنْ أَدَّخِرَهُ عَنْكُمْ ، وَمَنْ يَسْتَعْفِفْ يُعِفَّهُ اللَّهُ ، وَمَنْ يَسْتَغْنِ يُغْنِهِ اللَّهُ ، وَمَنْ يَتَصَبَّرْ يُصَبِّرْهُ اللَّهُ ، وَمَا أُعْطِيَ أَحَدٌ عَطَاءً خَيْرًا وَأَوْسَعَ مِنْ الصَّبْرِ ) . ”
وكما يقولون: الله يلقي المصيبة ويلقي معها الصبر.
أما قبل أن يقع القدر فلا يجوز أن نحتج به.
وحديث لو اطلعتم على الغيب لاخترتم الواقع لم يثبت في رواية عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
والله تعالى اعلم.
⬅ مجلس فتاوى الجمعة.
30 جمادى الأولى1439هـجري.




https://meshhoor.com/fatwa/1946/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://al-maktaba.org/book/31615/23102

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل يصح لفظ ( لو علمتم الغيب لاخترتم الواقع ) و لفظ ( كل ما أخذ بسيف الحياء فهو حرام ) وقولهم : كل ناشف طاهر .؟


السائل : ألفاظ أريد أن أسأل عنها لو سمحت ؟ اللفظ الأول " لو علمتم الغيب لاخترتم الواقع " ؟
الشيخ : لا أصل له .
السائل : " كل ما أخذ بسيف الحياء فهو حرام " ؟
الشيخ : لا أصل له أيضا لكن يغني عنه قوله عليه السلام : ( لا يحل ما امرئ مسلم إلا بطيب نفسه ) .
السائل : إذا معناه صحيح ؟
الشيخ : أنا أقول معناه صحيح .
السائل : " كل ناشف طاهر " ؟
الشيخ : هذا ما يصير كل ناشف طاهر .
السائل : هذا لفظ هيك .
الشيخ : باطل هذا الكلام بقوله العوام بعضهم بقول هذا ناشف طاهر بلا خلاف ، يعني الآن إذا النجاسة نشفت هل طهرت ؟
السائل : طبعا لا .
الشيخ : هذا كلام باطل يعني كلام عوام .
السائل : بقولوا ليس على إطلاقه ؟
الشيخ : أي نعم .

https://www.al-albany.com/audios/con...A7%D9%87%D8%B1

----------


## احمد ابو انس

س: هل عبارة " لو علمتم الغيب لاخترتم الواقع" متفقة مع الشرع؟





ج: الحمد لله أما بعد.. فإذا كان المقصود هو أمور الدنيا فإنها صحيحة ؛ لأن الخيرة فيما اختار الله ؛ فإن النقص في الدنيا : إما أن يكون كفارة لذنب ، أو رفعة في درجة ، وإن كان المقصود شمول ذلك لأمور الدين ؛ بحيث لو علم ما في الغيب لرضي ما عليه من المعصية فإنها ليست صحيحة بهذا المعنى. والله أعلم.











https://www.salmajed.com/fatwa/findnum.php?arno=20746

----------


## احمد ابو انس

المجيب د.محمد بن إبراهيم السعيدي
السؤالفي حديث ما معناه (أنه لو علمتم الغيب لاخترتم الواقع) فأنا مثلا لا أحب أن أكون على ما أنا عليه، خاصة عند هبوط أو فتور إيماني. أرجو مزيداً من التوضيح.

الجوابالحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وبعد:
لا أعرف حديثا بمعنى ما ذكره السائل , لكن المؤمن مأمور بالرضى بما قسم الله سبحانه وتعالى من الرزق والعافية، وأقدار الله تعالى التي تصيب الإنسان. ومما ورد في فضل الرضا ما جاء في سنن الترمذي (2305) عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:” من يَأْخُذُ عَنِّي هَؤُلَاءِ الْكَلِمَاتِ فَيَعْمَلُ بِهِنَّ أو يُعَلِّمُ من يَعْمَلُ بِهِنَّ” فقال أبو هُرَيْرَةَ: فقلت: أنا يا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِي فَعَدَّ خَمْسًا، وقال:” اتَّقِ الْمَحَارِمَ تَكُنْ أَعْبَدَ الناس، وَارْضَ بِمَا قَسَمَ الله لك تَكُنْ أَغْنَى الناس، وَأَحْسِن إلى جَارِكَ تَكُن مُؤْمِنًا، وَأَحِبَّ لِلنَّاسِ ما تُحِبُّ لِنَفْسِكَ تَكُنْ مُسْلِمًا، ولا تُكْثِرْ الضَّحِكَ فإن كَثْرَةَ الضَّحِكِ تُمِيتُ الْقَلْبَ”.
ومما جاء من أدعية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ورد في سنن النسائي (1306) عن قيس بن عباد قال: صلى عمار بن ياسر بالقوم صلاة أخفها، فكأنهم أنكروها، قال: ألم أتم الركوع والسجود؟ قالوا: بلى قال: أما إني دعوت فيها بدعاء كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو به: “اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق أحيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي، وتوفني إذا علمت الوفاة خيرا لي، وأسألك خشيتك في الغيب والشهادة، وكلمة الإخلاص في الرضى والغضب، وأسألك نعيما لا ينفد، وقرة عين لا تنقطع، وأسألك الرضى بالقضاء، وبرد العيش بعد الموت، ولذة النظر إلى وجهك، والشوق إلى لقائك، وأعوذ بك من ضراء مضرة وفتنة مضلة، اللهم زينا بزينة الإيمان، واجعلنا هداة مهتدين”. كما أمرنا الله تعالى بالصبر، ومن أعظم الصبر:الصبرُ على ما قسم الله تعالى :قال تعالى : “وَاسْتَعِينُو  ْ بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاَةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلاَّ عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ ” [البقرة:45] وقال تعالى:” يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اسْتَعِينُواْ بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاَةِ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ ” [البقرة: 153]” ثُمَّ كَانَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْمَرْحَمَةِ  ”. [البلد: 17] والآيات والأحاديث التي تحث على الصبر كثيرة.
إلا أن الرضى الذي لا يحمد صاحبه عليه، وهو ما سأل السائل عنه فهو الرضى بما عليه الإنسان من التقصير، سواء أكان هذا التقصير في العبادات أم في العمل الدنيوي، فينبغي للعبد أن يكون عاملا متقربا إلى رب العالمين. 
وفي الحديث القدسي الذي جاء في صحيح البخاري (7405)، وصحيح مسلم (2675) عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: يقول الله تَعَالَى:” أنا عِنْدَ ظَنِّ عَبْدِي بِي وأنا معه إذا ذَكَرَنِي، فَإِنْ ذَكَرَنِي في نَفْسِهِ ذَكَرْتُهُ في نَفْسِي، وَإِنْ ذَكَرَنِي في ملأ ذَكَرْتُهُ في ملأ خَيْرٍ منهم، وَإِنْ تَقَرَّبَ إلي شبرا تَقَرَّبْتُ إليه ذِرَاعًا وَإِنْ تَقَرَّبَ إلي ذِرَاعًا، تَقَرَّبْتُ إليه بَاعًا، وَإِنْ أَتَانِي يَمْشِي أَتَيْتُهُ هَرْوَلَةً”. قال في فتح الباري (13/ 513) وصف العبد بالتقرب إليه شبرا وذراعا، وإتيانه ومشيه معناه التقرب إليه بطاعته، وأداء مفترضاته ونوافله، ويكون تقربه سبحانه من عبده وإتيانه والمشي عبارة عن إثابته على طاعته، وتقربه من رحمته، إذاً فالعبد مأمور بعدم التوقف عن التقرب إلى ربه سعيا وراء زيادة الإيمان والمحبة والتزود من ثواب رب العباد. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن نهج نهجه.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------

